# Roamio or Bolt???



## Doug95630 (Oct 15, 2015)

Should I have a preference?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

Doug95630 said:


> Should I have a preference?


There are plenty of tradeoffs. IMO the words "should" and "preference" don't really mix well.

Roamio has more tuners (4 or 6 vs 4 in the Bolt), uses hard drives that can be upgraded more easily.

Bolts are smaller, white, and are bent in way that is either stylish or goofy, depending on your perspective. Bolts are also faster and can jump past entire commercial breaks with a single button push (at least on some shows/networks). Bolts support 4k.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

I thought the Bolt had 4 tuners.


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah... Bolts have 4 tuners. More importantly, it is the current series, and will most likely see the lion's share of future development. As for whether that development will be backwardly compatible with series 5 is hard to know, but given TiVo's history, I believe Bolt owners will be happier than roamio owners in as little as a year or two down the road.


----------



## HD_Dude (Sep 11, 2006)

Doug95630 said:


> Should I have a preference?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The Bolt's 4K ability is interesting. I tried in with my Samsung 4K set and it's fantastic. Great 4K picture on Netflix and Amazon.

But...in my case, it's redundant. Because my 4K TV has the same ability to stream 4K content from Netflix and Amazon. Just about every new 4K TV can do that. So I don't need the Bolt for 4K.

So, after trying it, I exchanged it for the Roamio Pro. Where I can record with 6 tuners, have three times the storage, and still stream 99% of the content from Netflix and Amazon - which is 1080p HD, not 4K.

When I want to watch the 1% of the content on Netflix and Amazon that is 4K, I just use the Samsung TV.

Finally, and this is just personal preference - the Roamio is flippin' gorgeous in my home theater stack. Handsome unit. Great lights. Very attractive. With cutting-edge design gear like Denon, Oppo, PS4, AppleTV, and so on - the Roamio not only looks as good, it may be the best-looking piece of gear in the stack.

However, the Bolt, in my view, should be put deep in a box, with the cables coming out of a hole, then packed in a closet, under old coats, brooms and suitcases...never to be seen by the human eye.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

solutionsetc said:


> Yeah... Bolts have 4 tuners. More importantly, it is the current series, and will most likely see the lion's share of future development. As for whether that development will be backwardly compatible with series 5 is hard to know, but given TiVo's history, I believe Bolt owners will be happier than roamio owners in as little as a year or two down the road.


SkipMode & QuickMode already have Bolt owners happier than Roamio owners.


----------



## HD_Dude (Sep 11, 2006)

atmuscarella said:


> SkipMode & QuickMode already have Bolt owners happier than Roamio owners.


You can't make that an absolute statement.

It would be more accurate to say SOME Bolt owners are happier than Roamio owners. But...

Not all.

I owned it, and exchanged it for a Roamio Pro. So there goes your statistical sample.


----------



## gigaguy (Aug 30, 2013)

The Bolt I used for a few days was excellent but is decontented compared to a future Bolt 'Pro' coming. Costwise, my Roamio Pro and my XL4 crush it, both bought used with lifetime. 
The 500gb Bolt would cost $925 with lifetime, my lifetimed Tivos, with bigger drives and 1 with 6 tuners were under $600 together. THere are some good used deals sometimes. The Bolt service price is the major minus to me and I don't stream much or do 4k..
Happy...for now.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

HD_Dude said:


> You can't make that an absolute statement.
> 
> It would be more accurate to say SOME Bolt owners are happier than Roamio owners. But...
> 
> ...


My statement wasn't an absolute, it was in response to the post I quoted, which was taking about future features/development that might come to the Bolt but not the Roamio. Which SkipMode & QuickMode are already (note that QuickMode is expected on the Roamio).

We all know that for those wanting/needing 6 tuners or a better price that they are currently better off buying a Roamio than a Bolt. We also know that there is a near zero chance that the Roamio line will get future features that the Bolt doesn't and that there is a really high chance the Bolt will get (or retain) features that the Roamio line doesn't get. So it is going to be pretty hard for us Roamio owners to be happier with future features than Bolt owners. Which doesn't mean Roamio owners will not be and are not currently very happy with their DVRs.


----------



## raqball (Feb 23, 2015)

I had and returned the Bolt as well.. I did like the speed of the unit but the color and style was to much for me.. Add to that, I snagged the Amazon Roamio OTA with lifetime deal for $300.. The Amazon deal was the nail in the coffin for the Bolt..


----------



## gigaguy (Aug 30, 2013)

atmuscarella said:


> We also know that there is a near zero chance that the Roamio line will get future features that the Bolt doesn't and that there is a really high chance the Bolt will get (or retain) features that the Roamio line doesn't get.


Tivo already stated that QuickMode is coming to Roamio, and I'm amazed at all the updates my Premiere has gotten alongside Roamio, even as people cried it wouldn't happen, plus many Bolt features can be accessed with the Roamio if you have both.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

gigaguy said:


> Tivo already stated that QuickMode is coming to Roamio, and I'm amazed at all the updates my Premiere has gotten alongside Roamio, even as people cried it wouldn't happen, plus many Bolt features can be accessed with the Roamio if you have both.


Well I did mention that QuickMode was coming to Roamio in the same post you partially quoted, but I don't know what you mean when you say "Bolt features can be accessed with the Roamio if you have both" Right now the Bolt has SkipMode, QuickMode, & NetFlix/YouTube 4K Stream that the Roamio doesn't have. Currently none of those features can be accessed on a Roamio even if you have a Bolt. SkipMode & QuickMode are available through a mini that is connect to a Bolt, so there is a possibility that when the Roamio's software is updated there is some chance that we will have those features when streaming a show from a Bolt by a Roamio, but we don't that for sure.


----------



## gigaguy (Aug 30, 2013)

Sorry, I thought I had Quickmode and Skip when I streamed from the Bolt to my Roamio. guess I got confused on that. I have been really impressed how the Premier has not been neglected post Roamio. If that continues with the Roamio to Bolt is to be seen tho.


----------



## LightningBOLT (Sep 30, 2015)

atmuscarella said:


> SkipMode & QuickMode already have Bolt owners happier than Roamio owners.


There are also a contingent of bolt owners who are getting inconsistent skipmode service which is not making them happy.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

I could not care less about either Quick Mode or Skip Mode.

I don't have a 4K TV and have no immediate plans to acquire one.

It's going to be a lot more than 2 years before there is much in the way of _*recordable*_ 4K content.

Even if I was thinking about it, the inability to disable clipping is a show stopper for me. I'm going to be very unhappy if that "feature" ever comes to the Roamio.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

lpwcomp said:


> I could not care less about either Quick Mode or Skip Mode.
> 
> I don't have a 4K TV and have no immediate plans to acquire one.
> 
> ...


I said the same thing about SkipMode until I used it, now I really hate it when I have to watch a show without it. QuickMode while I like it for some things I don't see it as useful as SkipMode.

Regarding being able to turn clipping off. Everyone should mention it in this months survey - I did 2X

Regarding Roamios & Premieres - my pure speculation is that this falls software release has been delayed until they figure more of this out. The Bolt's software also dumped support for Flash along with the menu changes which eliminating the ability to turn clipping off. Both would currently be negatives if pushed to Roamios & Premieres. But it is reasonable to expect that eventually all Minis, Premieres, Roamios, & Bolts will be running the same version software.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

atmuscarella said:


> I said the same thing about SkipMode until I used it, now I really hate it when I have to watch a show without it. QuickMode while I like it for some things I don't see it as useful as SkipMode.


Most of what I watch has been edited (by me), thus Skip Mode is irrelevant. It would be worse than useless when "speed watching" a football game.


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

Concerning QuickMode, I don't have a Bolt but just got the update on my mini. I tried watching a recorded sitcom and a football game using quickmode and after about 2 minutes I cut off the quick mode. Just seemed to funky to me. The football game was really un-watchable. Looked like a bunch of ants running all over the place. Maybe the 30% faster should be toned down to 20% or so to make it quicker but not as noticeable. Kinda glad now I took Tivo's offer on a Roamio Pro with lifetime instead of the Bolt. Although the Bolts commercial skip really would be nice.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

I almost forgot I can watch my apps directly on my Samsung Smart TV.
I am pretty much committed to my Roamios.
I expect to get a BOLT when the Bolt Pro comes out with 6 Tuners and much more storage, Probably in a year.

There is always WeaKnees 
who can't, so far, increase the number of tuners, 
But can always increase the storage by a lot.
So it will probably be a WeaKnees TiVo Series 6 4K BOLT PRO,
Which will replace my current TiVo Series 5 Roamio Basic.



HD_Dude said:


> The Bolt's 4K ability is interesting. I tried in with my Samsung 4K set and it's fantastic. Great 4K picture on Netflix and Amazon.
> 
> But...in my case, it's redundant. Because my 4K TV has the same ability to stream 4K content from Netflix and Amazon. Just about every new 4K TV can do that. So I don't need the Bolt for 4K.
> 
> ...


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Depends on price. I can't recommend the $300 Bolt over a Roamio Plus with lifetime for $450.


----------



## rorrim (Jun 21, 2005)

I now have two Roamio basics with lifetime upgraded with 3TB drives and the MoCA adapters, plus a Mini and a Stream. I bought them during the recent sale and for now they are working fine for me. I don't have a 4K TV so for the moment that isn't important to me. I've been using a TiVo since the series one, and mostly I have purchased during the fire sale at the end of a run for the series. It keeps me a little behind the times but they are perfectly serviceable devices until the bugs are worked out with the most current version and they become more affordable.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

I just force downloaded updates on my old and new Roamio Minis, my Roamio basic and my main Roamio Pro.
QUICKMODE WORKS on both the old and new Minis.
QUICKMODE DOES NOT WORK on Roamio Basic.
QUICKMODE DOES NOT WORK on Roamio Pro.

This is without currently having a TiVo Series 6 Roamio BOLT.

I watched parts of a few shows in QUICKMODE and I found it enjoyable and did not notice the 30% speed up. I did not notice anything funky.
I have watched many Football and Baseball games in FF3 until there was a score change and then switch into play, sometimes catching it before the score change in play mode.

QUICKMODE IS A WINNER WITH ME.

Wish it would come to the other Raomios, at least the ROAMIO PROs.

Roamio Pros will be getting QUICKMODE with the November updates.
I guess that will also mean the Channel Logos, which I really like.

SKIPMODE IS NOT ON THE SCHEDULE.
If we all want SKIPMODE in our Roamio Pros we are all going to have to call TiVo and 
ask that it be put on the schedule. 
I already have.



heifer624 said:


> Concerning QuickMode, I don't have a Bolt but just got the update on my mini. I tried watching a recorded sitcom and a football game using quickmode and after about 2 minutes I cut off the quick mode. Just seemed to funky to me. The football game was really un-watchable. Looked like a bunch of ants running all over the place. Maybe the 30% faster should be toned down to 20% or so to make it quicker but not as noticeable. Kinda glad now I took Tivo's offer on a Roamio Pro with lifetime instead of the Bolt. Although the Bolts commercial skip really would be nice.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

gigaguy said:


> ... decontented ...


What?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

trip1eX said:


> Depends on price. I can't recommend the $300 Bolt over a Roamio Plus with lifetime for $450.


Do you know of a way of obtaining a Lifetime'd Roamio Plus for $450?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

atmuscarella said:


> The Bolt's software also dumped support for Flash along with the menu changes which eliminating the ability to turn clipping off. Both would currently be negatives if pushed to Roamios & Premieres. But it is reasonable to expect that eventually all Minis, Premieres, Roamios, & Bolts will be running the same version software.


20.5.4a on my Mini and I'm seeing the channel logos, while the TiVo Central menu has retained its previous organization/structure and old Hulu app is still available.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

krkaufman said:


> Do you know of a way of obtaining a Lifetime'd Roamio Plus for $450?


I believe if you call into TiVo and you're an existing customer they can offer this. You may have to play csr roulette though.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

QUICKMODE & CHANNEL LOGOS NOW ON ROAMIO MINIs.
I now have them on my Minis both the first and second generation Roamio Minis.

LOVE THE NEW CHANNEL LOGOS.

in another few weeks we will have them on our Roamio Pros.

I find QUICKMODE to be almost identical to normal mode.
They did a great job with the AUDIO in QUICKMODE.
They sound like the normal actor's voices.
I thought there was some frequency altering but still at the same speed.
The voices sound natural to me.

Now if they could make that available on Streaming.
now that I have been binge watching the CLASSIC DOCTOR WHO on HULU PLUS, I can not use the QUICKMODE on Streaming Video.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Yay, I have it too. I guess they're looking to sell some Minis to people who don't want a Bolt. Now I need to move one of my Minis to an input on my main TV and maybe I can burn through some of my massive backlog.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

Roamio Minis to take the place of missing Bolt Minis for now.

TiVo is working on a Bolt Mini and
TiVo Bolt Pro.
there is also a rumored Bolt OTA,
But I am not sure it is needed as baseline Bolt supports OTA and Cable.

TiVo is downloading SW for the Minis so they can work with the Bolts.

TiVo has also said that for SW only mods should be available for the Roamio Pros.

Sept saw the Bolts
Oct saw the Roamio Minis get a SW update for QuickMode and the new Bolt Channel Logos.
Nov will see the Roamio Pros get a similar SW update for QuickMode and the new Bolt Channel Logos.
The new Bolt Channel Logos add some color to the channel guide and
Really look cool.



series5orpremier said:


> Yay, I have it too. I guess they're looking to sell some Minis to people who don't want a Bolt. Now I need to move one of my Minis to an input on my main TV and maybe I can burn through some of my massive backlog.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

zerdian1 said:


> Roamio Minis to take the place of missing Bolt Minis for now.
> 
> TiVo is working on a Bolt Mini and
> TiVo Bolt Pro.
> ...


Great news, thanks for posting Zerdian1!

FYI, the minis already work with the Bolt (just in case someone is reading this thinking they can't).


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

HarperVision said:


> I believe if you call into TiVo and you're an existing customer they can offer this. You may have to play csr roulette though.


Yeah, I've been following the "loyalty" discount thread, but Plus models have been sold out for a week or more, based on the info coming in.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

If you look at the details of weaKnees Bolt upgrade options, you'll notice that it is a max 2TB internal plus an external if you want more. I don't remember what the max external was. Maybe 6TB.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

The only reason I can see to get a Bolt is for Commercial Skip. Does that actually work or is it severely limited to just a few channels? Anyone know if a 6 Tuner Bolt is in the offing at some point?


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

bareyb said:


> Anyone know if a 6 Tuner Bolt is in the offing at some point?


If it is it should happen summer of 2016 by August.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

TiVo says that they are working on Bolt Pro that will be at least equal to the Roamio Pro in tuners and storage.
there is not yet a highly reliable 2.5" 3TB for either TiVo or WeaKnees to use in the laptop environment.

TiVo limit on 2.5" drive is 1TB.
WeaKnees limit on 2.5" is 2TB
TiVo needs a highly reliable 2.5" 3TB internal drive to continue with development of the Pro.
or they will be forced into a larger Bolt laptop case size, more like the Roamios.

there are several things in the works at TiVo:
October:
1. QuickMode for Roamio Minis.
2. Channel Logos for Roamio Minis
November:
3. QuickMode for Roamio Pros
4. Channel Logos for Roamio Pros.
5. a TiVo Series 6 Bolt Mini, 4K, SkipMode & QuickMode.
March:
6. a TiVo Series 6 Bolt OTA, probably 4 tuners and 500GB or 1TB.
June:
7. a TiVo Series 6 Bolt Pro, probably 6 tuners and 3TB.
September
8. a TiVo series 6 Bolt MEGA Rack Mount with at least 6 tuners and 24TB RAID storage.

EXTERNAL STORAGE:
No sign that 1TB expander WD eSata will be increased.

SKIPMODE:
I would like enough of us to contact TiVo to get 
SkipMode back on the agenda for 
Roamio Pros, Roamio Minis. and Roamios.
Esp. if it is a software only app.



bareyb said:


> The only reason I can see to get a Bolt is for Commercial Skip. Does that actually work or is it severely limited to just a few channels? Anyone know if a 6 Tuner Bolt is in the offing at some point?


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

The Roamio Minis do work with bolts,
but
They do not do 4K or SkipMode.

they now do QuickMode
and
Channel Logos.



HarperVision said:


> Great news, thanks for posting Zerdian1!
> 
> FYI, the minis already work with the Bolt (just in case someone is reading this thinking they can't).


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

CBS, 
NBC, 
ABC, 
Fox, 
CW, 
Comedy Central, 
Discovery, 
AMC, 
Sci-Fi, 
USA, 
FX, 
HGTV, 
Lifetime, 
Bravo, 
History channel, 
TNT, 
Food Network, 
TLC, 
ABCFam


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

zerdian1 said:


> The Roamio Minis do work with bolts, but They do not do 4K or SkipMode. they now do QuickMode and Channel Logos.


Yes I know that and thanks again for the heads up, but that's not what you said so I just wanted things to be clear for any potential Bolt and Mini buyers out there.



zerdian1 said:


> ...... TiVo is downloading SW for the Minis so they can work with the Bolts. .......


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

TiVo is Downloading SW so Roamio Minis can play BETTER with Bolts

Adding Bolt's QuickMode and Channel Logos.

But not Bolt's 4K or SkipMode.

A TiVo Bolt Mini will be coming next year 
that should have all the Bolt's Features and 
probably look more like a Bolt than a Roamio.

Today is a great day for your icon,
Happy Halloween.



HarperVision said:


> Yes I know that and thanks again for the heads up, but that's not what you said so I just wanted things to be clear for any potential Bolt and Mini buyers out there.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

zerdian1 said:


> TiVo is Downloading SW so Roamio Minis can play BETTER with Bolts Adding Bolt's QuickMode and Channel Logos. But not Bolt's 4K or SkipMode. A TiVo Bolt Mini will be coming next year that should have all the Bolt's Features and probably look more like a Bolt than a Roamio. Today is a great day for your icon, Happy Halloween.


Happy Halloween to you too sir! Thanks for explaining yourself. I got it, but newbies may not.


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

zerdian1 said:


> TiVo is Downloading SW so Roamio Minis can play BETTER with Bolts
> 
> But not Bolt's 4K or SkipMode.


Skip Mode works just fine on my Mini!


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

For me, the biggest upgrade for the Bolt was the Plex app. On the Bolt, it ROCKs. Quick menus, easy navigation, full 1080p at full bitrate. 4k is still a work in progress but it will be a while before 4k projectors come down to the wife acceptance range of prices.

Skip mode is nice and works well. The whole UI is much snappier response.

Overall it was a great upgrade from my Roamio which now does duty in the kitchen tv.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

zerdian1 said:


> The Roamio Minis do work with bolts,
> but
> They do not do 4K or SkipMode.
> 
> ...


Skipmode works on my Minis. You just need to have a Bolt as the host DVR. It's been that way for weeks now.


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

Skip Mode is fine on the Mini when paired with a Bolt. Love it.

My Bolt has 4TB of storage (upgraded myself).

Love Plex on the Bolt and overall UI performance.

Love my Bolt so far!


----------



## epstewart (Mar 1, 2003)

Is the Roamio Plus still available as an alternative to the Bolt through TiVo.com? I can't find it. (It does still seem to be available at WeaKnees, for now.) If the OP prefers a Roamio Plus, he'd better hurry, right?

A base Roamio costs much less than a Bolt, but needs an outboard TiVo Stream if that capability is desired.

A Roamio Pro is a fine, but much more costly, alternative to the Bolt.

Next year's Bolt model(s) may be quite attractive, if the OP wants to wait.

But, that said, I just bought a Bolt to go with my Roamio Plus. A lot of TiVo users wind up with more than one TiVo if they have more than one TV. With more than one TiVo, you can network them using MoCA and compensate for having too few tuners or too little recording capacity on any one TiVo.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

epstewart said:


> Is the Roamio Plus still available as an alternative to the Bolt through TiVo.com? I can't find it. (It does still seem to be available at WeaKnees, for now.) If the OP prefers a Roamio Plus, he'd better hurry, right? A base Roamio costs much less than a Bolt, but needs an outboard TiVo Stream if that capability is desired. A Roamio Pro is a fine, but much more costly, alternative to the Bolt. Next year's Bolt model(s) may be quite attractive, if the OP wants to wait. But, that said, I just bought a Bolt to go with my Roamio Plus. A lot of TiVo users wind up with more than one TiVo if they have more than one TV. With more than one TiVo, you can network them using MoCA and compensate for having too few tuners or too little recording capacity on any one TiVo.


I still see the plus here if you happen to be a vet or active military. $99 then $19.99/month

https://www.tivo.com/military


----------



## Doug95630 (Oct 15, 2015)

I lean toward the Bolt over the Roamio Pro. I currently have only 2 tuners in my Premier, so going to 4 tuners with the Bolt should be plenty. I don't know that Hollywood makes enough content that would drive me to want 6 tuners. I like the idea of being able to record OTA content, though I don't do this now. The snappy user experience of the Bolt sounds good to me. My Premier and my TiVo HD are miserably slow. Have considered a Roku box. The all in pricing doesn't compel me. Though I keep my boxes for a long time, I'm content paying as I go. I just wish they didn't cost so much. Waiting until we get closer to Christmas to see if pricing gets end better. Also want a TiVo mini. May have a Stream to sell soon. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Doug95630 said:


> I don't know that Hollywood makes enough content that would drive me to want 6 tuners.


Especially with cable, where many programs have multiple airings each week, TiVo's conflict resolution can stretch those 4 tuners pretty far.

The one area I've found having 6 tuners useful is padding of shows. If you're the type who likes to pre- and/or post-pad recordings, you can quickly get into situations where you effectively halve your actual number of tuners.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> Especially with cable, where many programs have multiple airings each week, TiVo's conflict resolution can stretch those 4 tuners pretty far.
> 
> The one area I've found having 6 tuners useful is padding of shows. If you're the type who likes to pre- and/or post-pad recordings, you can quickly get into situations where you effectively halve your actual number of tuners.


And if you want to pad, the current Bolt is unusable, even with 6 tuners unless you pad by at least 10 minutes at each end. They have _*got*_ to restore the ability to disable clipping.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

lpwcomp said:


> And if you want to pad, the current Bolt is unusable, even with 6 tuners unless you pad by at least 10 minutes at each end. They have _*got*_ to restore the ability to disable clipping.


Heh, excellent point!! I'd somehow forgotten about that, even having returned our BOLT *primarily* because of the inability to disable clipping (also known by the seemingly Frank Luntz-devised "Overlap Protection" moniker).


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

HarperVision said:


> I still see the plus here if you happen to be a vet or active military. $99 then $19.99/month https://www.tivo.com/military


I forgot to mention that you're probably not stuck with the $19.99/month because when I got my plus this way I was able to go to my account online and change the plan to annual for $129 ($149 if you don't have MSD) within your 30 day money back guarantee period.

So this actually makes it $228 or $248 for the TiVo and a year of service, about $50 to $70 cheaper than the 500GB Bolt is now, and you get two more tuners and double the HDD space.


----------



## ls1 (Nov 2, 2015)

zerdian1,

Which year is the Tivo Bolt mini going to be released? Did you mean November 2015 or November 2016? 

I have an order in with Tivo for a Bolt 500 GB and three minis. I'm trying to figure out if I should hold off on the minis for a while. 

With the bolt 500 GB, I've ordered a 2TB drive to upgrade the storage. I also plan to use the free year of service and hold off on the lifetime service commitment until I see how the 4 tuners work out. I may just sell the 500 GB Bolt next year when the Bolt Pro 6 tuner comes out.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

ls1 said:


> zerdian1,
> 
> Which year is the Tivo Bolt mini going to be released? Did you mean November 2015 or November 2016?
> 
> ...


Timing of any future TiVo hardware releases is a unknown. I am sure TiVo has a target time frame but who knows if they will be able to make it. My pure 100% speculation is new Mini & Bolt "Pro" next August (8/2016).


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

Where is the the "loyalty" discount thread?

I did not find it at tivo.com.

I called TiVo and they said that all Lifetimes are now $599, including the existing customers loyalty discount that was $399.
Luckily both of my Roamio Pros already have a lifetime service agreement.

When I converted to Dish Network 10 years ago, I stopped using my old LifeTime SD TiVos.

TiVo said "SINCE THERE WERE NOT CONNECTED IN THE LAST 2 YEARS THE LIFETIME HAS EXPIRED".

So my First Roamio Pro the LifeTime cost was $499 (as my other LifeTime Service agreements had EXPIRED).
My Second Roamio Pro the LifeTime cost was $399.
My original Roamio Basic 4 tuner and 1.5TB is just do $10/month now.
I can pay this for 5 years before it becomes cost effective to get a lifetime now at $599.

I expect to replace the Roamio Basic with the Bolt Pro when it has 6 tuners (or more if it becomes CableCardLess) and I can always get the WeaKnees maximum storage Bolt Pro.



krkaufman said:


> Yeah, I've been following the "loyalty" discount thread, but Plus models have been sold out for a week or more, based on the info coming in.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

zerdian1 said:


> Where is the the "loyalty" discount thread?


http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=532395


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

What channel Am I missing of the 20 SkipMode channels, As I only have 19?



zerdian1 said:


> CBS,
> NBC,
> ABC,
> Fox,
> ...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

zerdian1 said:


> What channel Am I missing of the 20 SkipMode channels, As I only have 19?


TBS

https://www.tivo.com/popup/skipmode-channels


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

ALPHABETICAL LIST OF SKIPMODE CHANNELS:
ABC,
ABCFam,
AMC,
Bravo, 
CBS, 
Comedy Central, 
CW, 
Discovery, 
Food Network, 
Fox, 
FX, 
HGTV, 
History Channel, 
Lifetime, 
NBC, 
Sci-Fi, 
TBS,
TLC, 
TNT, 
USA.


----------

